# Heads up on PPV expiration and TiVo receivers



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

According to our friends at DIRECTV, over the next couple of weeks, Tivo receivers will start seeing the same PPV expiration limits that all our other boxes have.

As a reminder, the general rule of thumb is that the 24-hour period begins at the time of confirming the purchase. (Whether its online, through the phone or by remote control)

A difference to watch out for -- Tivos do not have the "record/buy later feature" option that our DIRECTV DVR and HD DVRs have -- so once the movie is purchased for a Tivo, the 24-hour clock starts ticking.

Therefore, please make your purchases carefully and plan viewing accordingly as a PPV movie can expire from my Playlist before you get around to watching it -- or -- may stop playing in the middle of viewing if it's been 24 hours since it was purchased.

I don't have an exact timeframe for this but I can tell you that the capability for implementing this is already in the software you have, and that all DirecTivos, from the earliest to those not yet built, will be affected by this.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Will they ever think about adjusting the time limits from 24 to say 48 hours?? I ask because with HDCP doesn't that help the copyright and piracy issues? I have not bought a PPV since the start of this new change. This is just not a great "value". I would rather go rent at red box or BB even if it costs me 1 or 2 dollars in gas. At least I have days VS. hours. 

Just my $.02


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow the poor CSR's


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't have an exact timeframe for this but I can tell you that the capability for implementing this is already in the software you have, and that all DirecTivos, from the earliest to those not yet built, will be affected by this.


Why didn't it start when 6.4a came out? I thought it was to be automatic at that time, when the DTV branded DVR's had to comply.

And, how is it enabled down the road well after the software update? Flicking a switch? Guess I don't understand how they implement the 24hr rule without another software update.

Is this maybe why 6.4a isn't in the stream anymore because a 6.4b is coming out for the 24hr rule?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If I had to speculate, I would imagine there is a self destruct flag/time/whatever in the data stream/program data/info for the PPVs.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> Will they ever think about adjusting the time limits from 24 to say 48 hours?? I ask because with HDCP doesn't that help the copyright and piracy issues? I have not bought a PPV since the start of this new change. This is just not a great "value". I would rather go rent at red box or BB even if it costs me 1 or 2 dollars in gas. At least I have days VS. hours.
> 
> Just my $.02


Not to change the subject of this post, but the red boxes are AMAZINGLY popular.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting....maybe that was the sign early on that DTV started being nice again to TiVo users.....while discriminating with 24hr PPV on their own DTV branded DVR users.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Does this apply to event PPVs as well? Say UFC?


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

thestaton said:


> Does this apply to event PPVs as well? Say UFC?


UFC,Boxing and other ppv sports events are not effected by this, just PPV Movies


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

YES they are!!



bones boy said:


> Not to change the subject of this post, but the red boxes are AMAZINGLY popular.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree. If I rent a DVD, I have normally as long as I want to view it. Sometimes you dont have time to finish your movie within 24 hours


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Red Boxes?


----------



## Rockl (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> According to our friends at DIRECTV, over the next couple of weeks, Tivo receivers will start seeing the same PPV expiration limits that all our other boxes have.
> 
> As a reminder, the general rule of thumb is that the 24-hour period begins at the time of confirming the purchase. (Whether its online, through the phone or by remote control)
> 
> ...


I don't see the value in paying $5 for a PPV that is only good for 24 hours. Back to netflix for all my movies... :nono2:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Rockl said:


> I don't see the value in paying $5 for a PPV that is only good for 24 hours. Back to netflix for all my movies... :nono2:


Thats the way most of the community here feels. Personally I've got back to blockbuster, so I spend a little more on the movies and gas, I can watch the movies any amount of times I want, and can even purchase the movie if I decide not to return it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

markman07 said:


> Red Boxes?


Red Box

Its a stand-alone DVD rental kiosk. Here on the west coast they're in many markets and theyve cut a deal with McDonalds to be on many McDonalds locations


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Just curious, this does not apply to previous HD PPVs does it? I've got 2 on my TiVo from 3 years ago I'm not sure if they are available on Blu so I'd like to keep them. Are they safe?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Matt L said:


> Just curious, this does not apply to previous HD PPVs does it? I've got 2 on my TiVo from 3 years ago I'm not sure if they are available on Blu so I'd like to keep them. Are they safe?


Previous purchases are safe.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> but I can tell you that the capability for implementing this is already in the software you have,


Is this to mean any old software (6.2,6.2a, for example) already has this capability, or is it assumed that "software you have" is the current version (6.4a)?


----------

